# les académiciens



## simenon

Bonjour,
dans le roman _Les volets verts _de Simenon, à un moment donné le personnage principal, un acteur très célèbre, va chez un médecin (lui aussi très connu). Pendant la visite il se demande si le docteur se rend compte que, depuis que lui "avait le torse coincé entre deux surfaces rigides et que l'obscurité faisait de lui un aveugle, ils n'étaient plus deux hommes à égalité".
Puis il se dit qu'il devait en avoir l'habitude, car ses patients étaient souvent des gens importants. Voilà les mots exactes:
"Il devait en avoir l'habitude. Les autres, le président du Conseil, les grands capitaines d'industrie, *les académiciens*, les hommes politiques et les princes étrangers qui faisaient le voyage pour le consulter étaient-ils d'une pâte différente ? "

Qu'est-ce qu'il entend exactement en parlant d'academiciens? De membres de l'Académie française ou plus simplement de professeurs de l'université?

Merci d'avance


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour *simenon*,

Je serais plutôt tenté de croire qu'il s'agit ici des membres de l'Académie de médecine, qui est une haute instance de conseil en matière de santé.

Bien sûr, ce pourrait être les Académiciens de l'Académie Française mais, comme on évoque un médecin dans le texte, le doute reste permis.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Bonjour

On évoque un médecin, en effet, mais "les académiciens" figurant dans une énumération hétéroclite des patients qui viennent le consulter, il ne me semble pas judicieux d'y voir une limitation quelconque.
Je comprends pour ma part académiciens "de tout poil" (des Sciences, Française, etc)


----------



## JClaudeK

En France, quand on parle d'un académicien, on pense en général à un membre de l'Académie française.

Pour moi, c'est aussi le cas ici.
Pour le personnage principal du roman, les clients du médecin n'appartiennent pas au même monde que lui (bien qu'il soit célèbre), il a un complexe d’infériorité par rapport à tout ce "beau monde".


----------



## nicduf

Je partage l'avis de JCK en ce qui concerne les académiciens.


----------



## simenon

Merci à tous le trois. Moi aussi j'ai pensé d'abord aux membres de l'Académie française, même parce que c'était le cas dans un autre roman de Simenon où il parlait d'un académicien, mais bien évidemment je n'étais pas certaine. En tous cas, en lisant la réponse de Gérard, je m'aperçois que quelque chose m'échappe à propos de ce mot. Quand vous parlez de 'académiciens "de tout poil" (des Sciences, Française, etc)', qu'est-ce que vous entendez exactement? Membres des académies (des Sciences, Française, etc) ou professeurs universitaires? Je le demande parce que en italien on emploie le mots qui correspond à "académiciens" pour indiquer en général les gens de l'université (professeurs et chercheurs aussi je crois, enfin tous sauf les étudiants...).


----------



## agnelo

Je pense que cette question est secondaire - également dans l'esprit de l'auteur. De savoir que ce sont des membres de l'Académie française ou des académiciens de toutes les académies n'apporte rien à l'histoire.  Les "académiciens" ne sont ici qu'un des éléments d'une énumération, qui commence par "les autres", destinée à illustrer l'idée que les patients sont des gens importants. Ce peuvent être toutes sortes d'académiciens, car les académiciens sont par définition des gens importants. Je comprends bien le problème que cela peut poser en terme de traduction.

Les "académiciens de tout poil" sont des membres de toutes les académies confondues.


----------



## simenon

Merci Agnelo, vous avez sans doute raison, mais je doit traduire le texte et donc je dois choisir un mot pour rendre ce "académicien". Le mot apparemment correspondent en italien a un sens (si j'ai bien compris celui du terme en français) un peu différent, parce en italien il indique les professeurs de l'université (dans l'emploi courant en italien "académicien"= "universitaire" et "académie"= "université"), tandis que je crois que quant vous parlez de "académies confondues" vous ne parlez pas des différents facultés de l'université, mais d'autre chose. Enfin, je crois qu'en français un "académicien" est une personne beaucoup plus importante que son équivalent italien.  Voilà pourquoi je pense que je dois employer un autre mot en italien.


----------



## agnelo

Oui, il ne s'agit pas de professeurs d'université. Il s'agit des membres des diverses académies, soit les dignitaires des plus hautes instances des domaines scientifiques ou artistiques en général.


----------



## simenon

Merci Agnelo. Donc je crois qu'il est mieux de rendre avec "membres de l'Académie française". Même dans le cas qu'il ne soit pas exacte, cela donne l'idée d'une personne très importante.


----------



## agnelo

Je persiste à penser que non. Les membres de l'Académie française - aussi appelés les "Immortels" - ne sont qu'au nombre de quarante. Ce sont tous des personnages très connus (en tout cas dans le domaine des lettres). Je m'étonne que Simenon (pas vous, l'auteur), les ait mêlés aux patients de ce docteur dans son roman. On serait presque tenté de demander: Lesquels? Alors que les "académiciens de tout poil", les membres de l'académie de pataphysique et des sciences oubliées, on peut tout à fait s'imaginer qu'ils fassent partie "des autres", dont il est questions dans l'énumération. 
Il vaudrait mieux trouver un terme plus générique qui regrouperait les gens à la fois savants et influents dans leur domaine (scientifique ou artistique), célèbres et unanimement reconnus par le public. A la limite, il vaudrait mieux dire "des professeurs". C'est juste mon avis.


----------



## Philippides

Les académiciens "officiels", sont les membre de l'Institut de France qui regroupe 5 académies (dont l'Académie française). On peut supposer que c'est à eux que Simenon pensait. 
Cependant et pour ne pas alourdir l'énumératon avec un détail qui n'est pas essentiel, je pencherais pour une solution comme celle proposée par Agnelo : "Professeurs, professeurs émérites, illustre professeur,..." à adapter en fonction des possibilités offertes par l'italien.


----------



## JClaudeK

Philippides said:


> je pencherais pour une solution comme celle proposée par Agnelo : "Professeurs, professeurs émérites, illustre professeur,..." à adapter en fonction des possibilités offertes par l'italien.


ou tu peux  peut-être chercher  un équivalent de "savants".


----------



## simenon

Oui en effet je pourrais élever l'importance de ces professeurs avec un adjectif (illustres, émérites, comme vous le dîtes)


----------



## plantin

Mais qu'est-ce qu'un "immortel" irait faire chez un médecin, au fait ?


----------



## Reynald

JClaudeK said:


> En France, quand on parle d'un académicien, on pense en général à un membre de l'Académie française.
> Pour moi, c'est aussi le cas ici.





nicduf said:


> Je partage l'avis de JCK en ce qui concerne les académiciens.


Pour moi aussi. Sans plus de précisions, c'est le premier sens qui vient à l'esprit.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec agnelo, sur le fait qu'une énumération précise-mais-pas-exhaustive n'est pas l'objectif de la traduction.

Si bien que


Philippides said:


> les membres de l'Institut de France


...est peut-être ce qu'il suffirait de traduire (littéralement)


----------

